
Our classic electronics surplus stores are disappearing. Can they be saved? - Jun8
https://www.sparkfun.com/news/2691
======
Jun8
HN discussion on the recent closure of Weird Stuff :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16797286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16797286)

To me there's a disconnect here: On the one hand one can argue we're leaving
in a golden age of democratization of making, with so many people interested
in it, esp. young ones. OTOH, this. Any thoughts?

I've always looked similar stores in Chicago, any recommendations?

